# BT Broadband



## rotaels (Mar 4, 2011)

Has anyone switched from Telefonica to BT Broadland. We are paying £90 approx per month to Telefonica for broadband and line rental a few call but very little as we use skype. BTBroadland are offering ADSL Broadband from 19.90 euros a month and was thinking of changing but am concerned about the coverage (they'll probably tell me it's good) and also how smooth the change over will go. If anyone has any experience of this I would be grateful for any advice.... I live in Majorca!


----------



## rotaels (Mar 4, 2011)

Sorry just noticed that's Broadband not broadland.....


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

rotaels said:


> Sorry just noticed that's Broadband not broadland.....


I've changed it for you 

there have been discussions about this before & iirc BT don't come out too well............ you do realise they aren't actually BT (as in the UK BT), don't you?


----------



## rotaels (Mar 4, 2011)

Mod... thanks for that! Have just been reading older threads on broadband in Spain. I think I'll try talking to Telefonica for a better deal... I have been putting it off because my spanish isn't that great (but am working on that). Its really difficult to get an English speaker at telefonica here in Majorca... they say there's no one available or leave you hanging on for ages and you just give up.... but have to do something everyone tells me I'm paying way too much. What should one expect to pay for line rental and broadband per month?... just wondering. Thanks for any help!


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

We pay €73 monthly for phone line with free national calls, also includes Imagen cable T.V., plus Broadband and P.C. security. We are with Telefonica


----------



## VFR (Dec 23, 2009)

I pay Telefonica 41 & a bit a month.
19.90 for 3meg ADSL.
Line rental.
This includes all national calls at any day/time.
Sat/Sun calls to Spanish mobiles.

Call Telefonica and tell them to cancel your contract, they will then speak to the cancellation dept while you wait & come back with a much better offer (IMO)


----------



## rotaels (Mar 4, 2011)

Thank you I'm going to call them this morning.... wish me luck!!!


----------

